# Mitutouyo Parts



## P. Waller (Feb 15, 2019)

Bought a new internal rod micrometer last year and have lost the 1/2" spacer and want to buy a few more as spares, these things are small and easy to lose.
This tool.

It appears that Long Island Indicator no longer sells Mitutoyo parts, who does sell bore gauge shims and other Mits parts?


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 15, 2019)

MITUTOYO | Support | Service & Maintenance


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 15, 2019)

Maybe use a small but very strong magnet to keep the spacer from being lost?


----------



## P. Waller (Feb 15, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Maybe use a small but very strong magnet to keep the spacer from being lost?


They are round and very small, they easily roll off benches into the chips (-:
Found them on the interwebs, ordered 3 at $34.00 each.
Actually receiving them is another matter entirely.





						MotionUSA  Your Source for High Speed and High Precision
					

MotionUSA  Your Source for High Speed and High Precision




					www.motionusa.com


----------



## EmilioG (Feb 16, 2019)

You can order all kinds of gage parts by creating an account with Msi Viking, Msc and McMaster carr.
They can order the parts for you from Mitutoyo.  Mitutoyo does not sell directly but through certified distributors.
LIIS no longer sell parts of any kind. Part sales are not a big money maker unless you make a large order, for most distributors.
But try Msi Viking. They seem like nice people.


----------



## P. Waller (Feb 16, 2019)

I have existing accounts with MSC, McM, Viking and Travers, they are not terribly interested in selling $30.00 parts.
We shall see how it goes.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 16, 2019)

P. Waller said:


> They are round and very small, they easily roll off benches into the chips (-:
> Found them on the interwebs, ordered 3 at $34.00 each.
> Actually receiving them is another matter entirely.
> 
> ...


I would says thats more then enough reason to figure out a way from loosing them so easily!  Maybe a magnet might not be the Best Choice in helping with the problem but i would say its definitely worth looking into a bit, maybe!


----------



## P. Waller (Feb 17, 2019)

I am simply careless and often drop small parts such as these along with bore gauge shims. 

Magnets attract chips and grinding dust, this is annoying in every way.


----------

